# New to me toy .. fast toy...



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just picked up a 2008 suzuki LTR450 .. took it out last weekend and it was a blast to ride, since it is drying up a little down here in Florida.. 

Can't wait to go blast some trails tomorrow. Never really thought I would enjoy a sportquad SOOO much.

It has the cherry bomb, HMF slipon, protaper bars, nerf bars, DG front bumper, kill switch/lanyard and some 20" Holeshot rear tires.
























Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

sweet ride man


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

SPORT BIKES ARE FUN AS ALL S***. iTS CUZ OF THE SPEEN AND POWER. I KINDA WISH I STILL HAD MY TRX 450 R. SWEET LOOKING BIKE B


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

sweet bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fun fun!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You ride np to much lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

to me the best sport quad ever built.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a great riding bike...I'm having fun so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

speedman said:


> to me the best sport quad ever built.


x2 the LTR450 is a hard sport quad to beat right off the showroom floor.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i had a 05 yfz 450 back in the day and man was it stupid quick then my buddy got a ltr450 and i was like wow i think with the efi it had is what scared me the throttle response was to quick lol.....def fun but glad im off of them now, i like my beverages and it wouldnt be smart for the cold ones and something fast to be together......i like being responsible so i will stay with my slow ace brute lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, NO drinks are involved while riding the LTR.. I use a camelback full of cold high quality, H2O.. LOL 

But seriously, I ride a lot safer with correct gear when hitting the trails on this thing.. just a lot faster though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

When I ride my land up north I drink my adult beverages, just need to learn how to control yourself that's all.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbrute85 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sweet bike.......i really miss mine.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice machine!! Some of the guys I use to ride with had'em and they had a blast tooling around the trails. Of course, I had to winch'em out a few times......:haha:


----------

